# Vertical Cross Single



## mirek111 (Feb 28, 2015)

First run
is not yet complete refinishing,drawings from SBWHART,thanks !
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jM966I1Hhb0&feature=youtu.be[/ame]


----------



## werowance (Mar 2, 2015)

Very nice.  the mechanical movement is a real eye catcher.  something I could sit and watch for hours.


----------



## Longboy (Mar 4, 2015)

That's one of those pneumatic fence post pounders.......right?


----------



## mirek111 (Mar 13, 2016)

Completed
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=smrxlpc2qGc[/ame]


----------



## cwelkie (Mar 13, 2016)

Very, very nice engine you've built there.


----------



## romartin (Mar 13, 2016)

Well done Mirek! You have made a very attractive engine!


----------



## chrisinestes (Mar 20, 2016)

I like it.... I could watch it for hours, too.

Can somebody point me in the direction of the plans for it? 

Thanks,
Chris


----------

